# Camera Prices for Christmas



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2015)

The linked article made me wonder just what sales and prices we will see this holiday season. There have historically been some fantastic 1 day deals starting in October and going thru December as dealers panic and dump inventory. The Final quarter of the Canon Fiscal Year ends December 31, and they always try to blow out as much inventory as possible. They are likely shipping sales inventory to Dealers already, in preparation.

If you have a Camera or lens in Mind, set your price and stick to it. When it pops up, you may only have minutes or hours to jump on a deal. 

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/some-pre-holiday-shopping-advice-101815.html

"Retailers are a bit nervous in the weeks leading up to the start of the 2015 holiday shopping season. It remains to be seen how consumers will react.

Will they spend the money they've saved this year on gasoline? Or, will they use that money to pay existing bills and add to savings?

The evidence so far suggests shoppers will be careful with money and look for bargains. Heading into the holiday season, sales have been lackluster and even the National Retail Federation predicts only a modest increase in sales over last year."


----------

